# BE Cairo Update 22 Nov 11



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Just recieved by e-mail.
Please find the following update on today's situation: 
There have been ongoing violent confrontations between security forces and demonstrators in Tahrir Square and the Downtown area of Cairo since Friday 18 November. 33 people have been killed, mainly in Cairo, and over 1800 injured. 
There are press reports that the Egyptian Cabinet has offered its resignation in response to the protests. It is not clear whether the resignations have been accepted.
There are calls for a large scale demonstration in Tahrir Square on the afternoon of 22 November. It is possible that demonstrations could occur in other areas of Cairo as well as Alexandria and other cities in Egypt, including Suez, Ismailiya and Beni Suef. Tahrir Square is still occupied by protestors and is not passable to traffic . 
British nationals should stay away from Tahrir Square, including the Egyptian Museum and the Downtown area of Cairo including Maspero and the Interior Ministry
In Alexandria demonstrations have been located at the following locations: outside the Ibrahim Mosque in the city centre, around the Northern Military HQ, the Security Directorate in Smouha and at Alexandria University. The demonstrations in Alexandria have been violent with one death and a large number of injured. The streets around the Northern Military HQ are closed. 
Demonstrations and clashes have also occurred in the following cities: Suez, Ismailia, Qena, Fayoum, Damietta, Minya, Assiut, Zaqaziq and Port Said.
British nationals should avoid all crowds and demonstrations. The situation is volatile and changing rapidly and we recommend that you follow events on local and international news and seek advice from tour operators.
Since the Embassy is located in Garden City, which is near Tahrir and Downtown Cairo, if you need to visit the Embassy please call beforehand to check on security. The number to call is 02 2791 6000.

Best regards
Dawn

Dawn Naughton

Her Majesty's Consul | British Embassy


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

hhaddad said:


> security. The number to call is 02 2791 6000.
> 
> Best regards
> Dawn
> ...


its getting a bit chilly by the swimming pool so they may be putting in a couple of hours extra per week....
I might ring the number just to see if they answer it or will be an answering machine job....


----------

